# S-Works Venge WC 46 Ltd Edtion build....



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

My new S-Works WC46 56cm Venge. Numbered 15 of just 200 made worldwide. Matt finish, gloss text. *Rotor 3D+ chainset; 170mm arms, 53/39 chainrings, 12/25 Dura Ace cassette, Rotor chain (KMC), Rotor chain catcher attached, FFWD F5R C tubular wheel set, Vittoria Corsa tubs, TRP 970 SL calipers, S-works bars/stem and 143 Romin Pro Saddle, Look Keo carbon pedals, Dura Ace shifters, front and rear mechs, s-wrap classic tape*. 

This is a 40th birthday gift to myself. All parts excluding BB30 chainset stripped from previous bike, cleaned, made good and re-used. Red ferrules added to cable ends as a little touch. Ideally, would like a little less red on the wheelset but I have balanced that out with the white saddle and white bar tape. I normally only ever use black on the contact points but felt that the white lifted the colour and tied in the theme nicely. Before the build I was cautious it would clash, but now I love the 4 tier colour way of black, white, red and silver (silver found inside seat and chain stays as well as forks).

It is a smashing bike. Venge I understand is a loose latin word for *'to vindicate - absolutely'* which would have likely been pronounced 'Wen-ge' with the W almost as a V - back in the day when the Romans marauded across Europe. A combination of words it seems; based on my research. 

I know the Venge has its detractors but I absolutely love it and thankfully where I live, those deft Roman cats left some lovely roads behind which my bike will love  

Thanks for looking. *Finally, weight as seen if of any interest is a perfect for me 15lb 6oz.*


----------



## Sojourner2005 (May 16, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## se7en34 (Mar 17, 2011)

awesome!! where did you purchase the frame?


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Specialized UK - had a heads up that these were coming so pre ordered it !


----------



## Travisk (Dec 31, 2011)

I think the amount of red on the wheels looks great. That bike makes turning 40 just fine in my book. 

Enjoy,
Travis


----------



## rovingrob (Dec 13, 2011)

More photos?


----------



## feeex (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful bike.

(I would have gone for less red, but that's just my personal taste)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Stunning.....Very well done


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

Is this a DI2 ? works with Rotor Q Rings ? Maybe you have a better picture to show cause its intressting for me. Nice bike


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Geez. All I got for my 40th was a cordless drill. : )


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Siiiiiick bike dude. I love the color combo on that thing, probably more than the McLaren paintjob. What a setup, you are one lucky guy.




Robitaille20 said:


> Is this a DI2 ? works with Rotor Q Rings ? Maybe you have a better picture to show cause its intressting for me. Nice bike


He specificially stated it was mechanical Di2 and you can see it in the pictures.


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

What was the weight of the Frame ?...some more detailed photos plz


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

admittedly beautiful, congrats on this one. enjoy it and post more pics. however, if it was me I would have been with those that reduce the red and accentuate the stealth look...all black/silver/grey.


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

Stuning bike, how fast you ride on flat road ???
Would replace wheels stickers by black ones,

Cheers,


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

An update for those who requested it. 

Got out on the bike today. Really pleased. Not a* 'this is the best bike I have ever ridden'* post, as a. to early for that and b. did not go full gas as icy out early, but it is fast, holds speed effortlessly and kinda seems like its opening / start speed is 20/21mph so bodes well for the future. Realised that the 15mm spacer set up I have left in place on the 160mm h/tube is too high so likely slam that and add another 10/20mm to the stem to open to torso up. Despite there being small differences in the geo of this and the tarmac, feels a tad bigger all told but thats the slight kick up on the top tube near the specialized text which I think throws out the eye as the rear triangle/stand over is less than the tarmac. I will drop them stem by 5mm each ride until slammed I think. May even put another 10mm on the stem.

A few images.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

great pics! love the curves on the venge!


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Swapped out the wheels and aside from lowering the stem job done.


----------



## IJBcape (May 27, 2011)

Sweet looking bike with either wheels. Enjoy the rides.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Beautiful bike!!


----------



## hd tech (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice. I wish they offered that frame when I ordered my s works venge. I love the black on black frame. Nice job with the wheels.


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Took it out for 50 yesterday. Better at speed as others have said, but still early days on the bike before I make any conclusion. Still fettling her up and getting there all told. Getting out again today. The one thing to note akin to what others have said is that it feels less lively than the Tarmac, but once hitting 20mph + it just holds and gets faster. You have to watch half wheeling on this bike as momentum that you are used to changes - also, climbs well despite what others have said and seems to prefer a standing climb.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

New wheels look perfect. For some reason, that little bit of red was throwing off the color scheme. Looks way better fully monochromatic. 

It's nice to hear reviews of the Venge dispelling some of the rumors that it's not a decent all around bike for normal people.


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

dcorn said:


> New wheels look perfect. For some reason, that little bit of red was throwing off the color scheme. Looks way better fully monochromatic.
> 
> It's nice to hear reviews of the Venge dispelling some of the rumors that it's not a decent all around bike for normal people.


Cheers - got out and did another 40 on the Venge today and learnt more about the subtle nuances of the bike.

Firstly it is fast, but it really needs speeds north of 18 mph to get the best out of it but once there it moves really well. On straight fast sections rides like a TT bike and on downhill sections it picks up speed superbly and just rolls forward. There will be no half wheeling on this thing and in group rides or two up or more you will reap the reward that this thing can offer.

However, on rolling roads, it seems just a tad cumbersome compared to the Tarmac and whilst this is sort of obvious it reminds you how good the Tarmac is at sustaining speed on punchy climbs. Of course, the Tarmac SL3 cannot hold speed like the Venge in my opinion so it is horses for courses. This opinion of the Venge is not stand alone and in no way being affected by other reviews and opinions. It is not to say the Venge is 'crap' it simply allows you to realise that the Tarmac is indeed the climbing bike of the two and possibly one of the best bikes out there along with the Madones and Cervelos of this world.

I am still fettling slightly. Added 10mm to the steerer before I left this morning and maintaned the 100mm stem and felt great today - really bang on. I may push my seat 5mm forward and ride it even more akin to a TT bike as it feels really natural like this. I may then add the longer stem. For now, it is coming along nicely and 2 rides in I think I know where I want this bike to be reference fit and I am even debating running 165mm cranks to get higher and lower.

But, if push came to shove, I would loose this and keep a Tarmac. The Tarmac reminds me of a lovely spring day, happy, bouncy, bright. The Venge is like a weekend in Chernobyl.


----------



## rovingrob (Dec 13, 2011)

Out of interest what kind of riding do you do the most? Lots of long climbs or mostly flat? Something in between?

Also what kind of a build are you? ie are you light as a feather and can smash up 8% gradients? or heavier and find those kinds of grades a bit harder than most


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

rovingrob said:


> Out of interest what kind of riding do you do the most? Lots of long climbs or mostly flat? Something in between?
> 
> Also what kind of a build are you? ie are you light as a feather and can smash up 8% gradients? or heavier and find those kinds of grades a bit harder than most


Within the realms of climbing not a climber. I can and do like to ride hard over a longer period, averaging 20 mph over 100 miles no problem. Where I live we have every kind of road so lucky in the respect. Build wise 5' 9" short in seam with massive legs and bigger upper body so if I conform to cliche then I am a power rider. Ideally, I would like to be 6' 2 and 65 kg but it aint gonna happen now I am 40 :mad2:


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

You're sounding like you don't like the bike. And you're putting the Tarmac in the same realm as "madones and cervelos" but not your Venge? Surely it's a better bike than many cervelos and prob similar in tier to the madone, which is the most boring top level bike of all.


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

thumper8888 said:


> You're sounding like you don't like the bike. And you're putting the Tarmac in the same realm as "madones and cervelos" but not your Venge? Surely it's a better bike than many cervelos and prob similar in tier to the madone, which is the most boring top level bike of all.


I love it, but you are missing the point perhaps? 

I cite the Tarmac as being up there as a climbing bike along with the Madones and Cervelo R5. Boring to some is heaven to others. The Tarmac pings up the hills if you learn to ride it that way. The Venge feels totally different.

*I am out on it again tomorrow, chomping at the bit.* Cant wait to motor it along - the bike and I are bonding and today I made a couple more subtle changes to the set up.

BUT, the point I have made is that I am not going to simply do the usual 'it is the best bike I have ever ridden' routine. I am merely being honest, factual and replying to questions. 

The Venge is a monster, absolutely and I cannot wait to get out on the Saturday chain gang and make people see it - free speed is a term I would use.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

The reviews all seem to be the same. The Tarmac is the fast, nimble bike. The Acura NSX. The Venge is the Hammer. The 71 Chevy Corvette.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

diegogarcia said:


> I love it, but you are missing the point perhaps?
> 
> I cite the Tarmac as being up there as a climbing bike along with the Madones and Cervelo R5. Boring to some is heaven to others. The Tarmac pings up the hills if you learn to ride it that way. The Venge feels totally different.
> 
> ...


No no, I think mainly I got the point, partic on climbing, ... it just seemed like reading between the lines that you had bent over little far backwards not doing the fanboy thing --- which is good, to a degree... those best bike ever reviews just don't have any credibility.
One day I am going to spoof one of those and throw in some of that BS about "and then I added a ceramic headset and gained 2 mph... then I used NASA oil on my chain, and what do you know, another 3 mph...." if a fraction of these things were true, pretty soon some of these bikes would be capable of rolling out the front door and down to the road on their own and taking off at 125 mph and, with luck, fetching back Scarlett Johanssen.

I have exactly the same frame on order though, and you were starting to worry me a little.
I weigh 175-180 and I'm not going to be showing any stunning pace on a climb unless someone straps a rocket to my ass....
I do fully understand the horses for course point you were trying to make, just want to be clear that you actually like the bike. 
anyway, gorgeous build.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

RkFast said:


> The reviews all seem to be the same. The Tarmac is the fast, nimble bike. The Acura NSX. The Venge is the Hammer. The 71 Chevy Corvette.


I dunno, I've driven a '68 big bloc 4sp with six-barrel carb and giant sidepipes. The motor was an old NASCAR spare built up by Junior Johnson himself.
Probably the Venge is SLIGHTLY more refined. More like a new corvette or Aston Martin.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

thumper8888 said:


> I dunno, I've driven a '68 big bloc 4sp with six-barrel carb and giant sidepipes. The motor was an old NASCAR spare built up by Junior Johnson himself.
> Probably the Venge is SLIGHTLY more refined. More like a new corvette or Aston Martin.


LOL......fair enough. But you got the point. :thumbsup:


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Cheers guys. Yeah, I am trying to be straight up about the bike. I usually cite working out how a bike rides as a 90 day period, habitual behavior if you like. 

The irony is that it may well end up being the best bike I have ever ridden in the long term too as ride by ride it is making me feel that way. It reminds me of a Cervelo S3 but stiffer around the head tube which I like too.

The Venge is conforming to review cliche in someways and everyone says the same thing, but I suspect that is due to the fact it really is like a hammer on certain roads. One of those bikes where the more you give it, the more it wants and as with most top end frames the limiting factor is the amateur rider ?


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

I aim to get a few fast miles in again over the coming week. Today has been a total and utter wash out - massive rain and headwind, but again another lesson in the Venge with reference to the camber-foiled tubing which allows the wind to roll through the frame rather than push it like a land locked sail across the road. It works, you feel the wind, you expect the bike to move but then it comes back. Quite interesting.

Cock-pit wise, sticking with 160mm + 10mm spacer and a 100mm stem. I can afford to go to a 110 mm if needed but at the moment the set up feels fine.

Anyway, here are a couple of pictures from this morning. One water bottle and another tube carrying a tube of sealant, pump and an energy bar. I hate having pockets full of crap on a bike and these work a treat when the weather dictates the 2.2lbs of water is enough.

Lastly, in case you are wondering, yes, I ****ing love this bike now.










Saw these on the way back into the City.


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

i have it too, but the S-Works decal stickers on the Frame I do not like.....awaited before I got the Frame that they where coloured.
If it is the same on the Mclaren Frame for 5000 Pounds I would say Specialized are cheaters.


----------



## ikboll (Sep 7, 2011)

Robitaille20 said:


> i have it too, but the S-Works decal stickers on the Frame I do not like.....awaited before I got the Frame that they where coloured.
> If it is the same on the Mclaren Frame for 5000 Pounds I would say Specialized are cheaters.


What size is it? I'll buy it off you if you do not like it?


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

ikboll said:


> What size is it? I'll buy it off you if you do not like it?


Size 52....I only will trade the Frame for an McLaren Venge Frame in size 52


----------



## ikboll (Sep 7, 2011)

Robitaille20 said:


> Size 52....I only will trade the Frame for an McLaren Venge Frame in size 52


I rang round all the Concept stores in the UK for a Venge and there are only a few left. How tall are you?


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

ikboll said:


> I rang round all the Concept stores in the UK for a Venge and there are only a few left. How tall are you?


174 cm height, weight 71 kg - I got mine from Conceptstore in Covent Garden London


----------



## ikboll (Sep 7, 2011)

Robitaille20 said:


> 174 cm height, weight 71 kg - I got mine from Conceptstore in Covent Garden London


I would love a Mclaren Venge but it's looking like I'll just have to get the standard Venge. Better on the pocket too and it's still a fantastic frame. I'm just not sure what size to go for. I'm 5'6" (168cm) and I'm not sure if to get a 52cm or a 49cm? What do you think?


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice bike and great photos. 

But surely two big water bottles throws the aero tubing out of the window? No?


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

ikboll said:


> I would love a Mclaren Venge but it's looking like I'll just have to get the standard Venge. Better on the pocket too and it's still a fantastic frame. I'm just not sure what size to go for. I'm 5'6" (168cm) and I'm not sure if to get a 52cm or a 49cm? What do you think?


I guess you can use also a size 52. It will fit you perfectly, but with shorter stem as me ( I have 135mm stem and prefer extremly race position at my bike ) Specialized recommand also size 52 for your height. A size 54 would be to large for you and size 49 to small


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

bernithebiker said:


> Nice bike and great photos.
> 
> But surely two big water bottles throws the aero tubing out of the window? No?


Of course, stupid point to raise though as all bikes loose aero dynamics once the rider jumps on.


----------



## rovingrob (Dec 13, 2011)

ikboll said:


> I would love a Mclaren Venge but it's looking like I'll just have to get the standard Venge. Better on the pocket too and it's still a fantastic frame. I'm just not sure what size to go for. I'm 5'6" (168cm) and I'm not sure if to get a 52cm or a 49cm? What do you think?


If your local Specialized dealer is any good they should do a pre-purchase sizing for you.


----------



## Rob13 (Feb 26, 2012)

wow, thats Hot!!


----------



## casicua (Apr 11, 2011)

WOW - that is just a beautiful ride. Good luck with her.


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks all. 200 miles on it now. As before, nice bike, needs speed to feel alive but once up to it, moves along nicely.


----------

